# MSN chat log



## eternalsonyz (Dec 28, 2006)

Good day, guys :wave:

I have an issue about MSN message archive. I saved some of my MSN chat log in the past, but now I can no longer open them when I double click on the files.

Error:

The XML page cannot be displayed 
Cannot view XML input using XSL style sheet. Please correct the error and then click the Refresh button, or try again later. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*The system cannot locate the resource specified.*


Is there any way to fix this?

Appreciate any insight :grin: And I'm not sure this is the right forum for this .:4-dontkno


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello :wave:

Right click on the file and click open with, then choose Internet Explorer or Firefox, if that fails try opening it up in word.

Did you used to have these files on another PC then transfered them to your computer?


----------

